# Inshore Rod Choice // Whats your go to set up?



## trippcasey (Apr 19, 2018)

Im looking for a new rod to pair with a BG 3000. Id like a 7'6" Med Light or fast action. I have a few rods that I always go to but am looking for something different. What's your go to inshore trout/flounder rig?


----------



## Scallen2112 (Apr 19, 2018)

Penn Allegiance II, extra-fast action, medium power. I use the 7'0" because my inshore boat is small, but they have the same rod in a 7'6". Has worked well for jigging and popping corks for trout and redfish, but can handle the bonnetheads that wont leave your shrimp alone this time of year.


----------



## Rabun (Apr 19, 2018)

trippcasey said:


> Im looking for a new rod to pair with a BG 3000. Id like a 7'6" Med Light or fast action. I have a few rods that I always go to but am looking for something different. What's your go to inshore trout/flounder rig?



I'm interested as well.  Just purchased a 3000 myself and have not yet had it out.  Sure is a smooth reel! I spooled it with 15lb power pro.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Apr 19, 2018)

Ugly stick inshore select 7' ML


----------



## patrickonasis (Apr 19, 2018)

Check out 13 fishing omen green or falcon coastal


----------



## Day trip (Apr 19, 2018)

St. Croix Triumph.  I have three because they can turn a 30 inch red and the sensitivity to walk a jig across the bottom and feel the flounder pick it up.


----------



## Scallen (Apr 19, 2018)

ThatredneckguyJamie said:


> Ugly stick inshore select 7' ML



Got a pair. The guides rusted in less than six months - but I'm not good about rinsing my stuff.


----------



## Cumberlandjg (Apr 20, 2018)

I have Penn Battle II’s on a 7’6 St Croix Mojo Inshore. It will cast super far and super sensitive and super strong. Around $200 all in with the setup.


----------



## boatbuilder (Apr 20, 2018)

I like ugly sticks


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 20, 2018)

My main inshore rod is a Shimano SE Teramar 7'6" M Fast action, paired with a Shimano Stradic 4000, this is the old white model.
I also have a Teramar 7' M Fast action paired with a Quantom 4000, this mostly a guest setup.


----------



## bhdawgs (Apr 20, 2018)

Shimano stradic .  Falcon xg rod


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Apr 21, 2018)

Lews inshorespeed stick Blair Wiggins signature series


----------



## WalkinDead (Apr 21, 2018)

Hard to beat a Penn Battle II on an Ugly Stick.  Not overly expensive and built to last.


----------



## 1982ace (Apr 21, 2018)

I’m pretty fond of my 7’ medium TFO rod. Matched up with a revo inshore baitcaster


----------



## GSUbackwoods (Apr 22, 2018)

7' Medium Ugly Stick with a Penn Fierce II 4000 for me


----------



## Hoss78 (Apr 23, 2018)

7’ St Croix Avid Inshore Med/Light Fast Action w/ Penn Conflict 3000


----------



## cnewman (Apr 23, 2018)

7'6" Hurricane Redbone Med with a Penn Battle II, spooled with 10' braid.

I've also got a few Ugly Stik Inshores for the boys to use. These have Battle's on them as well.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 23, 2018)

Bass Pro Gold Cup Inshore


----------



## trad bow (Apr 23, 2018)

7’6”Blair Wiggins signature with a Penn Battle II 3000 series. Works great for schooling freshwater fish as well. Did I mentioned tough. This is how I found my new rod delivered. It is still in the box. No damages.


----------



## trippcasey (Apr 24, 2018)

Im done with inshore selects. Like previously stated, the eyes rust in no time. Im pretty anal when it comes to my rinse downs, and my eyes are rusting off too. Same with my buddies that we got around the same time. I might look into Redbones. Ive been buying Calico Jacks for the last couple of years. I love them. Nothing wrong with them at all, just looking to try something new. Any local rod builders? Might just have one made.


----------



## jtaylor (Apr 24, 2018)

I've been happy with St. Croix & Loomis however I have just started building some rods for myself. I really like being able to fine tune what you want. Fuji has some new corrosion control guides out that are supposed to be on par with titanium. I got a handful of blanks at home and I'm close to being done with a couple. I'm just a little particular (i.e. slow). It's not cheap for sure but if your looking at st. croix and loomis mid to upper level stuff I think you can get more bang for you buck with custom.


----------



## loveulongtine (Apr 24, 2018)

I have 4  8' falcon coastal xg rods with penn conflict 4000's.  2 years of abuse on trout, reds and tripletail...... still look and feel new.  Worth every penny IMO.


----------



## Pw00132 (Apr 25, 2018)

Anyone use a baitcaster combo for artificial jigs?


----------



## Chris at Tech (Apr 26, 2018)

St Croix Tidemaster ML


----------

